
Google Creating Twitter Clone for Gmail - Anon84
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_creating_twitter_clone_for_gmail.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29
======
jolie
Thanks for submitting this post! =)

Lucky me, I get to go to the Googleplex tomorrow to get the deets. They wrote
to us that they're releasing "innovations in two of our most popular
products."

